# Army Officially Opposes Vegas Trademark



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 11, 2018)

http://news.sportslogos.net/2018/01/10/army-officially-opposes-vegas-golden-knights-trademark/

Three grounds of opposition are listed in the filing — Trademark Act Section 2(d): priority and likelihood of confusion; Trademark Act Sections 2 and 43(c): dilution by blurring; and Trademark Act Section 2(a): false suggestion of a connection with persons, living or dead, institutions, beliefs, or national symbols, or brings them into contempt, or disrepute. The filing claims that the Army “believes it will be damaged” by the registration of the mark, that they have long used the mark (since “at least 1969”) in connection with its U.S. Army Parachute team, as well as for recruiting efforts, and public relations for the U.S. Military. The similar colour scheme is also noted in the notice of opposition, claiming the Army owns “common law” rights to “black+gold/yellow+white”. 


The Vegas Golden Knights issued a statement this morning in response to our story, sharing it here in its entirety:

_“In the Patent and Trademark Office, the U.S. Army filed its opposition to the Vegas Golden Knights’ applications to register the trademark VEGAS GOLDEN KNIGHTS used in connection with the sport of hockey.  *We strongly dispute the Army’s allegations that confusion is likely between the Army Golden Knights parachute team and the Vegas Golden Knights major-league hockey team.*  Indeed, the two entities have been coexisting without any issues for over a year (along with several other Golden Knights trademark owners) *and we are not aware of a single complaint from anyone attending our games that they were expecting to see the parachute team and not a professional hockey game.* That said, in light of the pending trademark opposition proceedings, we will have no further comment at this time and will address the Army’s opposition in the relevant legal forums.”
_




I get a military academy and a hockey team in Vegas confused on a daily basis. This is just the Army not getting enough money for their dumb name.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 11, 2018)

How long until they fight over Hoover Dam?


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 11, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> How long until they fight over Hoover Dam?


The Lizard people and the defected clones of Frank Sinatra have been fighting over that for years.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 11, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> I get a military academy and a hockey team in Vegas confused on a daily basis. This is just the Army not getting enough money for their dumb name.



They will have to argue that the general public is dumber than the average Army lawyer and is likely to be confused.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 11, 2018)

I don't think I ever heard of the "Army Golden Knights" until I heard of their dispute with the Vegas Golden Knights. But I guess since the Washington Redskins had their trademark cancelled for racism yet continued to operate as normal, this probably won't affect the Vegas Knights much.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 20, 2018)

College sports is a lot bigger than hockey. I can see where they are coming from. However, having said that, I think that "color name thing" is generic enough that Army has no case here.


----------



## Jackie Chin (Jan 21, 2018)

Army has no case, haven't even heard of their parachute team tbh. And if anyone is gonna have dispute problems it'll be this guy.


----------



## Lipitor (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't know if you follow hockey, but the Golden Knights have been TEARIN' IT UP. They're an expansion team everyone expected to suck.. but they did something interesting.. they made good picks in the expansion draft, which was designed to fuck them... then cucked talent away from KHL (russian hockey league) which arguably has better talent than the NHL minors (ahl). Now they're like #1 in the league as of this posting.


----------

